# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Girolata [Aretousa - Αρετούσα]

## Apostolos

Ένα πλοίο που μας έκανε να αγαπήσουμε τα νεότευκτα. Για εμένα το ομορφότερο καινούργιο πλοίο που είχε περάσει απο την Ελλάδα και το χάσαμε...
Περιμένω τα σχόλια και τις ιστορίες μου απο εσάς. Απο εμένα ενα δωράκι...

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Έχει πολλές ομοιότητες με τα Ίκαρος/Πασιφάη.Μήπως προέρχεται και αυτό απο το Fosen Mek Verksteder A/S Norway? :Confused:

----------


## esperos

Βεβαίως  και  προέρχεται  από  εκεί  και  είναι  ο  προγεννήτορας  τους  και  όχι  μόνον  αυτών  αλλά  και  των  δύο  της  ΑΝΕΚ   και  της  Co.Tu.Nav.


ARETOUSA.jpg

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πληροφορίες και την φοβερή φώτο σου!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## marioskef

Κατ' αρχάς σώστό ή λάθος το πλοίο λεγόταν *Αρετούσα*.
Ήταν πραγματικά ένα πολύ ωραίο βαπόρι που ουσιαστικά αποτελούσε την πρώτη απάντηση στα Supersfast I & II. Και μάλλον λειτούργησε σαν πειραματικό όχι μόνο για τις Μινωικές αλλά και για την FOSEN (η οποία νομίζω έχει κλείσει τουλάχιστον οσον αφορά την κατασκευή πλοίων τετοιου είδους)
Παρότι ήταν το πρώτο που πήρε το τίτλο highspeed η ταχύτητά του εξ αρχής δεν κατάφερε ποτέ να φτάσει τα πρώτα superfast και σίγουρα δεν επαρκούσε ώστε να κάνει το δρομολογιο μέσα σε μια μέρα (δηλαδή από αναχώρηση σε αναχώρηση)
Γενικά παρότι πολύ όμορφο πλοίο σχετικά νωρίς παρουσίασε προβλήματα και η ταχύτητά του είχε ελλατωθεί αρκετά...Παράλληλα στα τελευταία του ταξίδια με τις Μινωικές είχε πιάσει και μια μικρή φωτιά...Όλα αυτά σε συνδιασμό με τα οικονομικά προβλήματα της εταιρείας, που άρχισε να ξεπουλά, το οδήγησε στους γάλλους.
Αρα συμπερασματικά αν και πολύ συμπαθητικό πλοίο, μαλλον θα πρέπει να το χαρακτηρίσμουμε σαν μια προβλεπομενη αποτυχία αφού σε καμία περίπτωση δεν κατάφερε να φτάσει την ποιότητα των τεσσάρων ελληνικών ξαδέρφων του...

Αν θυμάμαι καλά όταν το πλοίο πρωτόφτασε Ηράκλειο, λίγο πριν τα Χριστούγεννα, το Trondheim - η πόλη κοντά στα ναυπηγεία Fosen - είχε δωρίσει ένα τεράστιο φυσικό έλατο που στήθηκε στην πλατεία της πόλης. αυτό λοιπόν είχε μεταφερθεί μέσα στο γκαράζ του πλοίου...

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Με πόσους κόμβους ταξίδευε???

----------


## esperos

23  και  κάτι  κάτω  από  τους  αναμενόμενους  25.

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Μια χαρά θα ήταν για τα Χανιά!Αυτό που μου αρέσει πιο πολύ σε αυτό το βαπόρι είναι η τσιμινιέρα του!!!!! :Razz:

----------


## Leo

Στους χανιώτες αυτή η τσιμινιέρα και όχι μόνο δεν αρέσει καθόλου  :Razz:

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Για ποιό λόγο?Πήγαινε Χανιά????????:???:

----------


## Leo

Όχι αφού οι χανιώτες μόνο της ΑΝΕΚ βλέπουνε, θέλουνε και αγαπούνε... τις άλλες δεν τις γνωρίζουνε.... :Very Happy:

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Τότε γιατί μιλάνε???Και εγώ Χανιώτης είμαι αλλα ξέρω να ξεχωρίζω τα αξιόλογα και τα όμορφα βαπόρια.Δηλαδή θα τους χάλαγε να πήγαινε το ΑΡΕΤΟΥΣΑ στα Χανιά ή θα πήγαιναν ακόμα με το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ επειδή έχει τα σινιάλα της ΑΝΕΚ.Και δεν έχω τίποτα με το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ αλλά πιστεύω οτι η Ελληνική Ακτοπλοϊα χρέιάζετε νέα,όμορφα και γρήγορα πλοία, ένα πράγμα σαν ανακαίνηση στα καράβια της!:???:

----------


## marioskef

Εκτός των άλλων είναι και Ηρακλειώτικο καράβι. Ήταν μάλλον...
Η εμπειρία πάντως εχει δείξει πως οι χανιώτες και εν μέρει καλά κάνουν θα πηγαιναν με το Λισσός ακόμα κι αν δίπλα του υπήρχε το Αρετούσα... Όλες οι μεγάλες εταιρείες του τόπου πέρασαν από εκεί... Καμία του δεν ορθοπόδησε

----------


## despo

Πραγματι δεν εμεινε καμμία εταιρεία, αλλα πως γίνεται να ειναι το μοναδικο μονοπωλιο που αντιστεκεται τοσο σθεναρα ?.

----------


## marioskef

Πως γίνεται; Και μιλάμε για μια από τις μεγαλύτερες γραμμές της χωρας. Ίσως το γεγονός οτι απαιτεί μεγαλο καράβι άρα και μεγάλη επένδυση σε σχέση με τις κυκλάδες αποτρέπει τους πολλούς να δοκιμάσουν. Και αυτοί οι λίγοι βρίσκουν επιβάτες που εμπιστεύονται σε μεγάλο βαθμό την εταιρεία του τόπου τους και η ήδη υπάρχουσα εταιρεία είναι διατεθημένη να ματώσει για να κρατησει τη θέση της...
Από τις προηγούμενες προσπάθειες νομίζω το παρελθόν δείχνει πως ελπίδα επιτυχίας μπορεί να έχει μόνο ένα ικανό ταχύπλοο. Τα φορτηγά  για οποιοδήποτε άλλο πλην ΑΝΕΚ είναι χαμένη αγορά και η βασική πηγή εσόδων είναι οι τουρίστες που δεν τους ενδιαφέρουν τα τοπικά δρώμενα

----------


## μιχαλης79

Πολυ καλα τα λες,θα συμφωνησω μαζι σου!!! Οποτε καμοια εταιρεια δεν νομιζω να επιχειρηση ανοιγμα και να παει μεγαλο επιβατηγο στην γραμμη, ειδη μεχρι τωρα 3 εχουν φαει τα μουτρα τους

----------


## nireas

Πατριωτισμός των Χανιωτών, εταιρία (τέως) λαϊκής βάσης, συμφωνίες με τις τοπικές μεταφορικές εταιρίες... Αυτοί νομίζω είναι οι βασικοί λόγοι...

----------


## μιχαλης79

Μηπως πρεπει καποιος υπευθηνος να μεταφερει τα τελαυταια μνμ στο αντιστοιχο θεμα,γιατι δεν εχουν σχεση με το πλοιο?

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Να ρωτήσω κάτι?Πόσο καιρό ταξίδευε και που πήγαινε? :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## marioskef

Ελλάδα ήρθε κάπου στο 1995. Λίγο μετα τα πρώτα Superfast. Πρώτη γραμμή Πάτρα Αγκόνα και μετά την άφιξη των ξαδέρφων του πήγε για Πάτρα Βενετία... Μέχρι να αποχωρήσει εντελώς για Γαλλία

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Μακάρι να το ξαναβλέπαμε και πάλι στα νερά μας!!! :Sad:

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Να ρωτήσω κάτι???Το πλοίο ταξιδεύει ακόμα  για την εταιρία COMPAGNIE MERDIOLANE DE NAVIGATION??? :Confused:

----------


## Ellinis

Ναι, μπορείς να δεις περισσότερα στην ιστοσελίδα της CMN εδώ.

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!!!!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## kingminos

Αυτό ήταν ωραίο πλοίο για τα Χανιά καλύτερο από το Αριάδνη και από τον Έλυρο

Η ΑΝΕΚ έπρεπε να το αγοράσει.

----------


## karystos

Ήταν προβληματικό και στη συντήρηση της λαμαρίνας, επειδή είχε χτιστεί σε δύο ναυπηγεία και τα αρχικά βαψίματα έγιναν σε πολύ χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες αλλά φαίνεται και στη μηχανή του αφού πριν πουληθεί είχε φτάσει να πηγαίνει με 18 και 19 μίλια. Θυμάμαι σε ένα ταξίδι με το σημερινό BLUE HORIZON πηγαίναμε με 22 μίλια και το είχαμε περάσει σα σταματημένο. Ήταν εξαιρετικό εσωτερικά (σαλόνια, καμπίνες, διακόσμηση κλπ).

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Συμφωνώ με τον kingminos!!!

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Επειδή είχε χτιστεί σε 2 ναυπηγεία τι με αυτό? Καταρχάς αν θυμάμαι είχε ναυπηγηθεί στο Fosen Mek Verksteder A/S Norway,σωστά? Και αν χτίστηκε σε 2 ναυπηγεία όπως λές τί πρόβλημα είχε η λαμαρίνα στη σηντήρηση της? Ήταν άλλου είδους? :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: :mrgreen:

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Θα μου εξηγήσει κάποιος???????????? :Confused: :-?

----------


## Apostolos

Δεν νομίζω να εχει σχέση η λαμαρινα με την ταχύτητα. Σήγουρα 2 διαφορετικά κράματα σιδήρου δημιουργούν προβλήματα, αλλα για το Αρετούσα ειχα ακούσει ότι το μηχανικόηλεκτρολογικό σύνολο ήταν προβληματικό....

----------


## dimitris

Το ιδιο ακριβως ειχα ακουσει κι εγω φιλε Αποστολε και νομιζω πως λιγο καιρο πριν πουληθει ειχε παρει και καποια φωτια?

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Ξέρω η εταιρία ήταν άσχημα στα οικονομοικά της εκείνο τον καιρό,αλλά γιατί δεν το έβγαζε απ την γραμμή για λίγο μέχρι να βρει τα χρήματα να του αλλάξει το σύστημα.Ξεπούλησε πολύ καλά καράβια,όπως το Προμηθέας,το Ωκεανός ...Αλλά και την !!! ΑΡΕΤΟΥΣΑ !!!.Και θα μου πείς τα αλλά πλοία που πούλησε ήταν καλύτερα,αλλά...η ΑΡΕΤΟΥΣΑ είναι καραβάρα!!!Αν ήμουν εφοπλιστής θα την αγόραζα :Very Happy: ,αλλά αν ήμουν αστροναύτης... :Very Happy:  :Razz:

----------


## kingminos

> Πολυ καλα τα λες,θα συμφωνησω μαζι σου!!! Οποτε καμοια εταιρεια δεν νομιζω να επιχειρηση ανοιγμα και να παει μεγαλο επιβατηγο στην γραμμη, ειδη μεχρι τωρα 3 εχουν φαει τα μουτρα τους


Το blue star καλά τα πήγε με τους επιβάτες φορτηγά δεν μπαίνανε και το επιβλητικών διαστάσεων ARIADNE απέτυχε λόγω OLYMPIC CHAMPION.

----------


## APTERAKIAS

Δεν ήτανε καθόλου άσχημο για τα Χανιά με την φορεσιά της ΑΝΕΚ η για τα δωδεκάνησα με την αρχική του εταιρεία.

----------


## vinman

*Στην Ηγουμενίτσα....με τον Ίκαρο.......*

----------


## vinman

*...συνέχεια...*

*....και τέλος......*

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

ΤΕΛΕΙΕΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sea_serenade

Όμορφες φωτό που με γυρίζουν αρκετά χρονάκια πίσω. Στην πρώτη και στην τελευταία φωτό διακρίνουμε καθαρά και το Ρ/Κ ΑΜΑΖΟΝΑ του Μαραγκόπουλου (σημερινό ΑΓΙΑ ΤΡΙΑΣ της εταιρίας ΔΙΑΥΛΟΣ)

----------


## meco

Από τι στιγμή που το Αρετούσα είχε βγάλει όσα προβλήματα λέτε, πως και οι Γάλλοι το χρησιμοποιούν ακόμα?
Σήμερα ξέρουμε με τι ταχύτητες ταξιδεύει?

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Με την ίδια 23,5!

----------


## meco

> Με την ίδια 23,5!


¶ρα πού ήταν το πρόβλημα?

Οι δικές μου πληροφορίες λένε ότι το βαπόρι πουλήθηκε από τις Μινωικές γιατί είχε μικρό αριθμό καμπινών/κρεβατιών (αν θυμάμαι καλά περίπου 350 κρεβάτια) και η μετασκευή του σε αυτό τον τομέα δε συνέφερε αφού το πλοίο ήταν καινούριο.

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Χάλια οικονομικά!

----------


## kastro

Και για τους Γάλλους φτάνουν 350 κρεβάτια.:lol:

----------


## meco

Οπότε οι ισχυρισμοί για μηχανικά/ηλεκτρολογικά προβλήματα και για την πτώση της υπηρεσιακής ταχύτητας είναι φήμες??

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Ισως ναι,ίσως όχι.Μπορεί οι Μινωϊκές να τα έκαναν επίτηδες για να διώξουν το βαπόρι?

----------


## kastro

Ήθελαν να διώξουν το Αρετούσα και κρατήσαν τον Δαίδαλο.

----------


## meco

> Ισως ναι,ίσως όχι.Μπορεί οι Μινωϊκές να τα έκαναν επίτηδες για να διώξουν το βαπόρι?


Μα τι επίτηδες; 
Απλά οι βλάβες αποδεικνύεται ότι ήταν φήμες. Το βαπόρι πουλήθηκε γιατί δεν έκανε για τη γραμμή λόγω κρεβατιών. Προφανώς η μετασκευή δεν συνέφερε σε ένα καινούριο βαπόρι που προσπαθείς να αποσβέσεις και έτσι πουλήθηκε. Κρίμα πάντως γιατί και εμένα μου άρεσε.

----------


## giannisk88

Αυτό το βαπόρι το θυμάμαι και το αγάπησα απο μερικά εξωτερικά πλάνα του σήριαλ "Θα σε δώ στο πλοίο".Απο εκεί το έμαθα βασικά το πλοίο τότε και πραγματικα δε χόρτενα να το βλέπω!!!

----------


## vinman

Φωτογραφικό κολάζ σε τετράδιο με το Αρετούσα που το έφτιαξα το 1997...
Τότε οι λέξεις σκάνερ,φώτοσοπ,ψηφιακή ήταν άγνωστες λέξεις για μένα...
Οι μόνες λέξεις που ήξερα ήταν τετράδιο,ψαλίδι,κόλλα και πολύ φαντασία...
Όλες οι φωτογραφίες που θα δείτε είναι κομμένες απο τεύχος του Εφοπλιστή και απο το φυλλάδιο των Μινωικών...
Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένες σε όλους τους φίλους του forum και ειδικότερα στους φίλους Roi Baudoin,Leo,ParosKayak,Nikos,skoufgian,Polykas,Mar  sant,Esperos,Ellinis,Sea serenade,Appia_1978,Finnpartner_1966,Νάξος,Trakman  ....

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14098

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14099

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14100

----------


## sea_serenade

Vinman ευχαριστούμε για άλλη μια φορά για την πολύτιμη προσφορά σου στο forum μας.

PS: Διεκδικώ την αποκλειστικότητα της αφιέρωσης για την φωτό με τη λεκάνη της τουαλέτας.......αχαχαχαχαχα  :Very Happy:

----------


## giannisk88

Είναι για Α.Μ.Ε.Α!!!!!!!

Τι να λέμε φίλε πάντως!!Εντάξει!!"Εγραψες" με το άλμπουμ!!!

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Τέλειες,Φανταστικές,Εξαιρετικές!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!! Χωρίς λόγια!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Razz:

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Πάρτε και καμπόσες φώτο απο εμένα! Τις βρήκα κάπου στο internet.Η πρώτη είναι απο τα ναυπηγεία

----------


## dimitris

Γιάννης Φ της βρηκα στο ιντερνετ εναι γενικο και αοριστο θα παρακαλουσα να βαλεις ακριβως την πηγη που τισ βρηκες, Ευχαριστω!

----------


## heraklion

Εγώ νομίζω ότι είναι το ferry-site.

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Ναι!Απο το Ferry site είναι!

----------


## Tsikalos

Το Αρετούσα είχε έρθει στο Ηράκλειο τον Ιούνιο του 1995, εποχή Ευρωμπάσκετ. Πολύς κόσμος είχε μαζευτεί να θαυμάσει το μεγαλύτερο πλοίο που έμπαινε τότε στο λιμάνι μας. Πολλές εκδηλώσεις και μία γερμανική εταιρεία μοίραζε τσάμπα παγωτό.
Μου έκανε επίσης εντύπωση η disco σαν αυγό.
Επίσης μοιράζανε και φυλλάδια συμμετοχής στο παρθενικό ταξίδι του πλοίου απο τα νοβηργικά φιόρδ στην Κρήτη.(Συγνώμη για τα γρινγκλισπριν, ψάρακας ακόμη)
(

----------


## Tsikalos

Φωτογραφία από την ημέρα των εγκαινίων

----------


## giannisk88

Πω τι μου θυμίζεις τώρα.Αν έχεις και άλλες φίλε μου περιμένουμε να ανεβάσεις..
Ιστορικό πλοίο αυτό!!!Ηταν ουσιαστικά η πρώτη κίνηση εκσηχρονισμού απο τις Μινωικές.

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Συμφωνώ!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αρετουσα στην πατρα αφιερωμενη στην τοτε παρεα που τραβαγαμε μαζι

aret.jpg

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Ανοίγω αυτό το θέμα για το βαπόρι που (έδιωξε) η ΜΙΝΟΑΝ...Το ΑΡΕΤΟΥΣΑ ! Η πρώτη κίνηση αναβάθμησης του στολου της ,και το πρώτο highspeed ferry της εταιρείας.Τώρα το πλοίο ανήκει στην Γαλλικών συμφερώντων εταιρεία www.cnm.fr όπως μπορείτε να δείτε...Εαν υπάρχει ήδη φάκελος(εκτός απο τα ''ιστορικά πλοία''1990+''.Απο εμένα κάποιες φωτογραφίες !

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Λάθος Site ! Sorry...www.cmn.fr

----------


## MILTIADIS

πως το κανανε ετσι??? :Mad: κανενα καλυτερο χρωμα δεν ειχαν να βαλουν στην τσιμινιερα?!

----------


## TOM

πολυ ωραιο βαπορι και ταιριαζει σε πολλες γραμμες κρητη κ ανδριατικη.κριμα που εφυγαι τοσο συντομα απ'τα νερα μας

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Kαι η συνέχεια...

----------


## giannisk88

Η κατάσταση του πλοίου στη τελευταία φωτό είναι πραγματικά απαράδεκτη :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## nickosps

Έχω την εντύπωση και διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος ότι στο συγκεκριμένο πλοίο είχε γυριστεί την πρώτη χρονιά 2000-01 το "Θα σε δω στο πλοίο", σειρά του Alpha με Παρτσαλάκη,Χαλκιά κλπ. Την δεύτερη χρονιά φορούσαν και καλά στολή της Blue Star!

----------


## apollo_express

Ναι στην Αρετούσα ήταν την πρώτη χρονιά.

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Έχω την εντύπωση και διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος ότι στο συγκεκριμένο πλοίο είχε γυριστεί την πρώτη χρονιά 2000-01 το "Θα σε δω στο πλοίο", σειρά του Alpha με Παρτσαλάκη,Χαλκιά κλπ. Την δεύτερη χρονιά φορούσαν και καλά στολή της Blue Star!


 δεν νομιζω να ειχε γυριστει πραγματικα εντος του πλοιου το σηριαλ,σε στουντιο θα ειχε γινει  που και καλα ειχαν φτιαξει σκηνικα που μοιαζουν με εσωτερικο πλοιου. :Wink: παντως ειχε εξωτερικα πλανα απο το πλοιο στους τιτλους αρχης τραβηγμενα απο ελικοπτερο :Wink:

----------


## heraklion

> δεν νομιζω να ειχε γυριστει πραγματικα εντος του πλοιου το σηριαλ,σε στουντιο θα ειχε γινει που και καλα ειχαν φτιαξει σκηνικα που μοιαζουν με εσωτερικο πλοιου.παντως ειχε εξωτερικα πλανα απο το πλοιο στους τιτλους αρχης τραβηγμενα απο ελικοπτερο


Όπως τα λες είναι. Σε στούντιο είχε γυριστεί το σήριαλ και σε ένα από τα πρώτα επεισόδια είχε γίνει μία σκηνή στο εξωτερικό κατάστρωμα,αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι ήταν το κατάστρωμα του ΦΑΙΔΡΑ έτσι όπως έβλεπα το φουγάρο. :Cool:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ARETOUSA ενα ωραιο πλοιο που ξεκινησε μαζι με τα δυο κοκκινα την ναοτερη επανασταση στην ακτοπλοια σε μια φωτο απο τα εγκαινια στον φεγγαρολουστο πειραια!
125 (85).jpg

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

ΕΙΜΑΙ ΤΥΧΕΡΟΣ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΟΛΑΒΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΨΑ 2 ΦΟΡΕΣ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΤΟ 1999 ΚΑΙ ΤΟ 2000 ΑΠΟ ΠΑΤΡΑ ΠΡΟΣ ΒΕΝΕΤΙΑ (ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΘΕ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ 1998 ΜΕ ΕΞΑΙΡΕΣΗ ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΕΙ ΑΓΚΩΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ 1998 ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΤΕΡΓΕΣΤΗ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΕΛ. ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟ ΤΗΣ ΑΝΕΚ).ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΟ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΥΜΠΑΘΗΤΙΚΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΑΛΛΟ ΕΝΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΤΟΥ.

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Τελείος OFF TOPIC...Συνεχίζουμε για το πλοίο!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Απο το πολυ γεωργιος εχετε αρχισει και βλεπετε οασεις γεματες με το γεωργιος xpres νομιζω :Razz: Οχι ειναι το ναιας εξπρες ενας τιμιος εργατης του αιγαιου που πηγε σχεδον παντου επι 15 χρονια χωρις να πονεσει κανενας γι αυτο το ομορφο σκαρι.Καλα η αρετουσα η κακομοιρα πηγε ακλαφτη και σχεδον κανενας δεν θυμαται το break thru της μινοαν απο τα μετασκευασμενα ιαπωνικα ro ro

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Ο τηλεοπτικός σταθμός ALPHA έβαλε σε επαναλήψεις την σειρά ''Θα σε δώ στο πλοίο'',και συνέχεια,μα συνέχεια δείχνει εξωτερικά πλάνα του πλοίου...!

----------


## diagoras

μια ως GirolataDSC_0858_%28Medium%29[1].jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

1 ΣΕΠΤΕΜΒΡΙΟΥ 1995 ΣΤΗΝ ΑΝΚΩΝΑ.
Pict1995064.jpg

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Υπέροχη φωτογραφία...! Μπράβο !

----------


## MILTIADIS

> 1 ΣΕΠΤΕΜΒΡΙΟΥ 1995 ΣΤΗΝ ΑΝΚΩΝΑ.
> Pict1995064.jpg


 σ'αυτη τη φωτογραφια το πλοιο ειναι μολις δυο μηνων! :Razz: ευχαριστουμε nikosnasia

----------


## Appia_1978

Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία, φίλε μου! Ευχαριστούμε πολύ  :Very Happy: 
Από πίσω μόλις διακρίνεται και το μυθικό Αριάδνη!!! :wink:

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Μαγικη η φωτο.Συγχαρητιρια φιλε nikosnasnasia.Παντως και η ΑΡΕΤΟΥΣΑ ηταν μια κουκλαρα.

----------


## heraklion

> Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία, φίλε μου! Ευχαριστούμε πολύ 
> Από πίσω μόλις διακρίνεται και το μυθικό Αριάδνη!!! :wink:


 Δεν είναι το Αριάδνη αυτό. :Sad:

----------


## nikosnasia

ΟΝΤΩΣ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΑΠΟΔΕΙΚΝΥΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ.
Pict1995066.jpg

----------


## nickosps

Μάλλον δεν μιλάει για το πλοίο της Jandronija, αλλά για την τσιμινιέρα με τον πρίγκιπα που φαίνεται στην πρώτη φωτογραφία πίσω... Είναι ολοφάνερο! :Wink:

----------


## Appia_1978

Σωστός :wink:




> Μάλλον δεν μιλάει για το πλοίο της Jandronija, αλλά για την τσιμινιέρα με τον πρίγκιπα που φαίνεται στην πρώτη φωτογραφία πίσω... Είναι ολοφάνερο!

----------


## naftopoulo

Καλοκαιρι 2006 μολις ειχε αποπλευσει απο Μασσαλια. Οι φωτος ειναι τραβηγμενες πανω απο το Ελ. Βενιζελος...

Image00041.jpg

Image00051.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Καρτ ποσταλ απο το φυλλαδιο των μινωικων,λογικα το 1995   
Aretousa01[1].jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Μερικές πλέον πρόσφατες απο εμένα... Το ομορφότερο στη Μασσαλία σε σχέση με τις νεο Γαλλικές αϊδίες

GIROLATA.jpg

GIROLATA2.jpg

GIROLATA3.jpg

----------


## Tsikalos

Τουλάχιστον έχει ακόμη έδρα μία νησιωτική πόλη. Από ένα κρητικό λιμάνι ένα κορσικανό. Καλά ταξίδια του αν και άλλη αρχοντιά είχε με τα σινιάλα των Μινωϊκών

----------


## SHELL

Ταξίδεψα με το Αρετούσα τον Σεπτέμβριο του 1995 σε ένα από τα πρώτα του ταξίδια για Αγκόνα. Το βαπόρι την εποχή εκείνη ήταν πολύ μπροστά, αν όχι το πρώτο από τα πρώτα νεότευκτα πλοία που ήρθαν. Θυμάμαι ότι αν και τότε ήμουν 22 ετών και είχα ταξιδεύσει πολλές φορές το Πάτρα Αγκόνα όταν έμπαινες στο γκαράζ του Αρετούσα τα έχανες. Θυμάμαι μάλιστα ότι αργά το βραδύ ταξιδεύαμε με 7-8 μποφόρ και όλο το πλήρωμα ήταν στο πόδι να τσεκάρει το πλοίο γιατί πρώτη φορά ταξίδευαν με αυτό ενώ είχε θάλασσα, και κάποια στιγμή σε ένα μπαρ κάτι δεν ήταν σωστά στερεωμένο και έσπασαν αρκετά ποτήρια. :Very Happy:

----------


## Tsikalos

Τουλάχιστον για ΜΙΝΩΪΚΕΣ το πρώτο ήταν

----------


## MILTIADIS

και γενικοτερα ηταν το πρωτο!τα σουπερφαστ εμφανιστηκαν λιγο πιο μετα νομιζω..αλλα και παλι ηταν ανωτερο απο τα πρωτα δυο σουπερφαστ.μεχρι το 1998 που εμφανιστηκαν τα ΙΚΑΡΟΣ/ΠΑΣΙΦΑΗ ηταν οτι πιο κορυφαιο ειχε περασει απο την πατρα...δυστυχως βεβαια στην μετεπειτα πορεια του εβγαλε πολλα μηχανικα προβληματα γι αυτο και πουληθηκε νωρις..

----------


## .voyager

> Ταξίδεψα με το Αρετούσα τον Σεπτέμβριο του 1995 σε ένα από τα πρώτα του ταξίδια για Αγκόνα. Το βαπόρι την εποχή εκείνη ήταν πολύ μπροστά, αν όχι το πρώτο από τα πρώτα νεότευκτα πλοία που ήρθαν.


O φίλος εννοεί ήταν το πρώτο, με την έννοια καλύτερο, συγκριτικά με τα υπόλοιπα νεότευκτα της εποχής εκείνης. Ωστόσο, όσον αφορά την ημερομηνία παράδοσης, ήταν το τρίτο νεότευκτο γενικότερα, λίγο μετά το Superfast I & ΙΙ, αν κι εγώ θυμόμουν ότι είχε έρθει λίγο πριν.

----------


## diagoras

Ηταν η πρωτη απαντηση στα κοκκινα

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Ηταν η πρωτη απαντηση στα κοκκινα


 χμμμ..οχι ακριβως φιλε diagoras..δεδομενου οτι το αρετουσα δρομολογηθηκε λιγους μηνες πριν απο τα σουπερφαστ,μαλλον δεν μιλαμε για απαντηση..ισως απλα να συνεπεσε χρονικα η εμφανιση παναγοπουλου με τη δρομολογηση αυτου του πλοιου..
παντως δεν θυμαμαι να εχει ξαναγινει τοσος ντορος για αλλο καινουριο καραβι,οπως εγινε τοτε για την αρετουσα.. :Surprised: εφημεριδες,καναλια,περιοδικα,διαφημισεις..ολα γι αυτο μιλουσαν..μεχρι και σηριαλ ειχε γυριστει για χαρη του.. :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## .voyager

> και γενικοτερα ηταν το πρωτο!τα σουπερφαστ εμφανιστηκαν λιγο πιο μετα νομιζω..αλλα και παλι ηταν ανωτερο απο τα πρωτα δυο σουπερφαστ.μεχρι το 1998 που εμφανιστηκαν τα ΙΚΑΡΟΣ/ΠΑΣΙΦΑΗ ηταν οτι πιο κορυφαιο ειχε περασει απο την πατρα...δυστυχως βεβαια στην μετεπειτα πορεια του εβγαλε πολλα μηχανικα προβληματα γι αυτο και πουληθηκε νωρις..


Μιλτιάδη, αυτή είναι η προσωπική σου άποψη, όμως. Σε πολυτέλεια υπερτερούσε η Αρετούσα (εσκεμμένα όμως τα SF ήταν λιτά, με μικρές καμπίνες κτλ., όχι τυχαία), σε ποιότητα κατασκευής, εφαρμογή στην πράξη του marketing και φυσικά σε design τα SF ήταν όμως η κορυφή και σηματοδότησαν την αλλαγή σελίδας για την ελληνική επιβατηγό ναυτιλία. Μην ξεχνάμε ότι και η παραγγελία του Αρετούσα έγινε με αφορμή την επερχόμενη έλευση των SFI & II. Επίσης, στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας αυτά αποτελούσαν αξιοθέατο κι ο απλός κόσμος τα θαύμαζε...

----------


## .voyager

> χμμμ..οχι ακριβως φιλε diagoras..δεδομενου οτι το αρετουσα δρομολογηθηκε λιγους μηνες πριν απο τα σουπερφαστ,μαλλον δεν μιλαμε για απαντηση..ισως απλα να συνεπεσε χρονικα η εμφανιση παναγοπουλου με τη δρομολογηση αυτου του πλοιου..
> παντως δεν θυμαμαι να εχει ξαναγινει τοσος ντορος για αλλο καινουριο καραβι,οπως εγινε τοτε για την αρετουσα..εφημεριδες,καναλια,περιοδικα,διαφημισεις..ολα γι αυτο μιλουσαν..μεχρι και σηριαλ ειχε γυριστει για χαρη του..


Miltiadis, κι εγώ το Αρετούσα θυμάμαι να μπήκε πρώτο, ωστόσο ο Σουηδός το εμφανίζει τρίτο με μικρή διαφορά οπότε επιφυλάσσομαι. Όπως και να έχει, φυσικά και ήταν απάντηση -ή μάλλον εσπευσμένη κίνηση- των Μινωικών λόγω της παραγγελίας των SF και της εισόδου του Παναγόπουλου στην Αδριατική. Ζώντας στην Πάτρα τότε, έχω να διορθώσω πως τα SF έτυχαν πολύ μεγαλύτερης αποδοχής και θαυμασμού κι είναι και εύλογο το γιατί. Λιγότερης σημασίας, αλλά όσον αφορα το σίριαλ, δε γυρίστηκε και για χάρη του, μη φτάνουμε στην παραπληροφόρηση...
Δεν ξέρω και τι ηλικία είχες τότε αλλά μην παραθέτεις ότι έχεις ακούσει ή την προσωπική σου άποψη σαν την ισχύουσα  :Smile:

----------


## diagoras

Μην ξεχνάμε ότι και η παραγγελία του Αρετούσα έγινε με αφορμή την επερχόμενη έλευση των SFI & II.  
Οταν εννοουσα απαντηση ενοουσα αυτο

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Μιλτιάδη, αυτή είναι η προσωπική σου άποψη, όμως. Σε πολυτέλεια υπερτερούσε η Αρετούσα (εσκεμμένα όμως τα SF ήταν λιτά, με μικρές καμπίνες κτλ., όχι τυχαία), σε ποιότητα κατασκευής, εφαρμογή στην πράξη του marketing και φυσικά σε design τα SF ήταν όμως η κορυφή και σηματοδότησαν την αλλαγή σελίδας για την ελληνική επιβατηγό ναυτιλία. Μην ξεχνάμε ότι και η παραγγελία του Αρετούσα έγινε με αφορμή την επερχόμενη έλευση των SFI & II. Επίσης, στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας αυτά αποτελούσαν αξιοθέατο κι ο απλός κόσμος τα θαύμαζε...


 μα σε πολυτελεια και εσωτερικη διαρυθμιση αναφερομουν..το πλοιο ηταν κυριολεκτικα κρουαζιεροπλοιο και γι αυτο λεω οτι υπερτερουσε σε σχεση με τα ΣΦ τα οποια ειχαν απλα τη δυνατοτητα να αναπτυσουν ταχυτητα 1,5 κομβου παραπανω απο την αρετουσα(σιγα τη διαφορα :Wink: )και ισως για καποιους πιο εντυπωσιακη σχεδιαση..αλλα και η αρετουσα μια χαρα μοντερνα εξωτερικη σχεδιαση ειχε..και ηταν στα σχεδια να της βαλουν και φτερα στο φουγαρο.. :Wink: αλλα της τα κοψανε..

----------


## diagoras

> ..αλλα και η αρετουσα μια χαρα μοντερνα εξωτερικη σχεδιαση ειχε..και ηταν στα σχεδια να της βαλουν και φτερα στο φουγαρο..αλλα της τα κοψανε..


 Οντως.Ειχα δει σε καποιες αφισες της εποχης οτι θα εμπαιναν φτερα στην τσιμινιερα.Γιατι δεν μπηκαν???

----------


## .voyager

> και ηταν στα σχεδια να της βαλουν και φτερα στο φουγαρο..αλλα της τα κοψανε..


Με φτερά παρολίγο να είναι τα Ίκαρος και Πασιφάη, αλλά δεν επετράπη και έτσι έπρεπε αφού τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα ανήκαν στη Superfast (έμπνευση Αλέξανδρου Παναγόπουλου). Βγάλανε που βγάλανε το "Highspeed" από το "Superfast"... Οι μακέτες με τα "φτερά" αφορούσαν τα δίδυμα Ίκαρος και Πασιφάη. Όχι το αρετούσα. Τα έχουμε ξαναπεί στα threads των πλοίων.

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Λιγότερης σημασίας, αλλά όσον αφορα το σίριαλ, δε γυρίστηκε και για χάρη του, μη φτάνουμε στην παραπληροφόρηση...
> Δεν ξέρω και τι ηλικία είχες τότε αλλά μην παραθέτεις ότι έχεις ακούσει ή την προσωπική σου άποψη σαν την ισχύουσα


ναι το ξερω...σαφως και δεν γυριστηκε κυριολεκτικα για χαρη του!!!!
κοιταξε να δεις φιλε .voyager,ο καθενας με τις επιλογες του..εσενα σου αρεσαν/αρεσουν τα σουπερφαστ κι εμενα τα μινωικα...δεν θα τσακωθουμε κιολας.. :Smile: απο κει και περα οποιος ειχε την ευκαιρια να ταξιδεψει με τα πλοια αυτα την εποχη εκεινη δικαιουται να εχει αποψη...

οσο γι το τελευταιο που αναφερεις...ειχα γεννηθει προ πολλουυυ!! :Very Happy: 
Υ.Γ.στο θεμα της μινοαν σελ 30 η'καπου εκει ο vinman εχει ανεβασει ενα προσπεκτους της αρετουσας με φτερα!!και τα θυμαμαι κι εγω!!

----------


## .voyager

> κοιταξε να δεις φιλε .voyager,ο καθενας με τις επιλογες του..εσενα σου αρεσαν/αρεσουν τα σουπερφαστ κι εμενα τα μινωικα...


Και τα δυο μου αρέσουν, απλά δε μπορώ να γράφονται αναληθή πράγματα ή όχι 100% σωστά, λόγω μεροληψίας και παρασυρόμενοι από την αγάπη μας για κάποια πλοία  :Wink:  Τα έχω επισημάνει παραπάνω.

----------


## MILTIADIS

για να δουμε λοιπον και τα-παρολιγον-φτερα... :Wink: 
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...p?t=20&page=22

----------


## .voyager

Τα οποία, ωστόσο, δεν έχουν σχέση με αυτά που επεδίωξαν να βάλουν στα Ίκαρος και Πασιφάη και ήταν μίμηση αυτών των Superfast και τα οποία επίσης ποτέ δεν τοποθετήθηκαν στην Αρετούσα κι αφερέθηκαν  :Wink:

----------


## diagoras

Παντως θα ηταν πολυ ωραια.Τα φανταζεστε πρασινα πανω στην κοκκινη τσιμινιερα πανω απ τον Μινωα???

----------


## Tsikalos

Από ό,τι φαίνεται υπάρχει δθαφωνία για το ποιο ήταν το πρώτο νεότευκτο γι' αυτό και έβαλα το πρώτο των Μινωϊκών γιατί και γω δεν ήμουν σίγουρος. Για το καλύτερο από τα 3 πρώτα και τι προκαλούσε?
Δεν ξέρω αν άρεσαν στον κόσμο περισσότερο τα SFI και II σαν γραμμές και τα φτερά ή όχι στο φουγάρο. Μπορώ να μεταφέρω τι σήμαινε η Αρετούσα για τους ηρακλειώτες κυρίως που τα SF σίγουρα δεν μπορούσαν να κεντρίσουν ένα τέτοιο συναίσθημα. Την περηφάνεια μιας περιοχής ολόκληρης για τα επιτεύγματα μίας εταιρείας που ξεκίνησε από τα σπλάχνα και τον αγώνα μιας ολόκληρης πόλης. Το ότι μία εταιρεία πολυμετοχική με πολλούς απλούς ανθρώπους ως μετόχους κατασκεύασε ένα τέτοιο πλοίο. Ίσως και γι΄αυτό να πονάει ακόμη πιο πολύ η πώληση στον Ιταλό.  Αν ήταν λίγο πιο αργό, με διαφορετικές γραμμές που να μην άρεσουν τόσο σε κάποιοιυς ΟΚ και απόλυτα σεβαστό. Αλλά το συναίσθημα αυτό ότι κοιτάτε τι καταφέραμε μόνοι μας δεν μπορούσε να το βγάλει κανένα πλοίο ιδιώτη εφοπλιστή. Το πως ένιωσα όταν πρωτοανέβηκα. Πώς χάζευα τη μακέτα του πλοίου αυτού  όταν ήταν στο πρακτορείο των Μινωϊκών στο ηράκλειο που πάντα έκανα μια μικρή στάση όταν περνούσα απ' έξω, κανένα άλλο καράβι δε μου το έχει προξενήσει. Ούτε τα παλάτια ούτε τα επόμενα πλοία. Γι΄αυτό και θα ναι μέσα στην  καρδιά μου.

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Από ό,τι φαίνεται υπάρχει δθαφωνία για το ποιο ήταν το πρώτο νεότευκτο γι' αυτό και έβαλα το πρώτο των Μινωϊκών γιατί και γω δεν ήμουν σίγουρος. Για το καλύτερο από τα 3 πρώτα και τι προκαλούσε?
> Δεν ξέρω αν άρεσαν στον κόσμο περισσότερο τα SFI και II σαν γραμμές και τα φτερά ή όχι στο φουγάρο. Μπορώ να μεταφέρω τι σήμαινε η Αρετούσα για τους ηρακλειώτες κυρίως που τα SF σίγουρα δεν μπορούσαν να κεντρίσουν ένα τέτοιο συναίσθημα. Την περηφάνεια μιας περιοχής ολόκληρης για τα επιτεύγματα μίας εταιρείας που ξεκίνησε από τα σπλάχνα και τον αγώνα μιας ολόκληρης πόλης. Το ότι μία εταιρεία πολυμετοχική με πολλούς απλούς ανθρώπους ως μετόχους κατασκεύασε ένα τέτοιο πλοίο. Ίσως και γι΄αυτό να πονάει ακόμη πιο πολύ η πώληση στον Ιταλό. Αν ήταν λίγο πιο αργό, με διαφορετικές γραμμές που να μην άρεσουν τόσο σε κάποιοιυς ΟΚ και απόλυτα σεβαστό. Αλλά το συναίσθημα αυτό ότι κοιτάτε τι καταφέραμε μόνοι μας δεν μπορούσε να το βγάλει κανένα πλοίο ιδιώτη εφοπλιστή. Το πως ένιωσα όταν πρωτοανέβηκα. Πώς χάζευα τη μακέτα του πλοίου αυτού όταν ήταν στο πρακτορείο των Μινωϊκών στο ηράκλειο που πάντα έκανα μια μικρή στάση όταν περνούσα απ' έξω, κανένα άλλο καράβι δε μου το έχει προξενήσει. Ούτε τα παλάτια ούτε τα επόμενα πλοία. Γι΄αυτό και θα ναι μέσα στην καρδιά μου.


 ετσι φιλε Τσικαλε,μιλας σωστα!!κι εγω αυτο εννοουσα πριν που εγραψα οτι ολοι μιλουσαν τοτε γι αυτο και ειχε δημιουργηθει τοσος ντορος!και δεν ηταν μονο στο ηρακλειο.και στα χανια που εμενα μονιμα τοτε συζητιοταν το συγκεκριμενο θεμα,ενω υπηρχαν εκτενη δημοσιευματα και στον αθηναικο τυπο,περιοδικα και εφημεριδες της εποχης.υπηρχε μια γενικη περηφανια γι αυτο το πλοιο,η οποια δεν θυμαμαι να υπηρξε ουτε για τα παλατια,ουτε για τα σουπερφαστ,ουτε για τα μπλου σταρ,ουτε για το ολυμπικ τσαμπιον...

----------


## meco

Τότε οι Μινωικές ήταν ακόμα "ηρακλειώτικη" εταιρία λαϊκής βάσης. Ακομα θυμάμαι την άφιξη του Αρετούσα στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου και τη συγκίνηση που ένιωσα.
Είναι μεγάλο πράμα να ξέρεις ότι ένα μικρό έστω ασήμαντο κομματάκι του πλοίου είναι και δικό σου. Για αυτό ίσως και ο ντόρος.
Και τώρα που τα έγραψα αυτά και αναπόλησα τις στιγμές, πάλι συγκινήθηκα...:cry:

----------


## nikosnasia

ΤΟ ΑΡΕΤΟΥΣΑ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΣΥΝΝΕΦΙΑΣΜΕΝΗ ΒΕΝΕΤΙΑ.
Pict2001019.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

Πλύ ωραία φωτό Νίκο.Ποιός να φανταζόταν τι θα γινόταν 3 ημέρες μετά.Βενετία είχες πάει?

----------


## diagoras

Πολυ ομορφη φωτο φιλε nikosnasia.Απ οτι καταλαβα το πλοιο 3 μερες μετα πουληθηκε???

----------


## opelmanos

> Πολυ ομορφη φωτο φιλε nikosnasia.Απ οτι καταλαβα το πλοιο 3 μερες μετα πουληθηκε???


Οχι φίλε μου με τα αεροπλάνα ενοοώ που πέσαν στους δίδυμους πύργους την 11 Σεπτεμβρίου

----------


## diagoras

> Οχι φίλε μου με τα αεροπλάνα ενοοώ που πέσαν στους δίδυμους πύργους την 11 Σεπτεμβρίου


 Αααα :Razz: .Λιγο ακυρο με το ΑΡΕΤΟΥΣΑ αλλα σαν ημερομηνια σημαντικη

----------


## MILTIADIS

> ΤΟ ΑΡΕΤΟΥΣΑ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΣΥΝΝΕΦΙΑΣΜΕΝΗ ΒΕΝΕΤΙΑ.
> Pict2001019.jpg


 πολυ καλη πραγματικα!!!!!!

----------


## konigi

> ΤΟ ΑΡΕΤΟΥΣΑ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΣΥΝΝΕΦΙΑΣΜΕΝΗ ΒΕΝΕΤΙΑ.
> Pict2001019.jpg


 
Καλησπέρα σας,μια ερώτηση έχω!!!επειδή στην φώτο δεν βλέπω την είσοδο επιβατών δίπλα στους καταπέλτες,και βλέπω μόνο γκαράζ,μπορεί κάποιος να μου πεί που είναι?ευχαριστω

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Η εισοδος των επιβατων ειναι ενσωματωμενη στον δεξιο πλατυ καταπελτη οπως και στα ικαρος και πασιφαη.

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Υπεροχη φώτο...! :Wink:

----------


## MILTIADIS

Μιας και σε αυτο το θεμα δεν εχουν ανεβει και πολλες φωτο του πλοιου με τα παλια του σινιαλα σκεφτηκα να ανεβασω μια σπανια νομιζω φωτο που βρηκα στο site των ναυπηγιων fosen τραβηγμενη λιγο μετα την καθελκυση του πλοιου.
http://www.fosenyards.com/uploads/sk...6_Aretousa.jpg


πηγη>http://www.fosenyards.com

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Aρετουσα*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ 

scan 076.jpg

----------


## diagoras

> F/B *Aρετουσα*...
> _Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ 
> 
> scan 076.jpg


 Καταπληκτικη!!!Πραγματικα το αρχειο του Λεανδρου δεν τελειωνει ποτε.Ευχαριστουμε πολυ apollon :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## MILTIADIS

> F/B *Aρετουσα*...
> _Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ 
> 
> scan 076.jpg


 αααα!!!!η αρετουσα!!! :Very Happy: καταπληκτικη δασκαλε!μπραβο και σε σενα και στον λεανδρο!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Αρετουσα*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ 

scan 042.jpg
_χαρισμενη στους φιλους MILTIADIS και diagoras._

----------


## MILTIADIS

> F/B *Αρετουσα*...
> _Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ 
> 
> scan 042.jpg
> _χαρισμενη στους φιλους MILTIADES και diagoras._


Αυτο που μ'αρεσε σ'αυτο το πλοιο σε σχεση με τα αδερφακια η' ξαδερφακια του αν προτιματε ΙΚΑΡΟΣ & ΠΑΣΙΦΑΗ ηταν το πολυ πιο ομορφο και αισθητα πιο χαμηλο φουγαρο της αρετουσας..

η φωτογραφια αυτη του TSS APOLLON με την αναχωρηση του πλοιου απο την ομορφη ηγουμενιτσα φερνει στο μυαλο μου ομορφες αναμνησεις απο τα πολλα ταξιδια που ειχα κανει με το πλοιο αυτο προς κερκυρα η' βενετια..αναπολω τις στιγμες..:cry:
ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Αχ T.S.S. APOLLON εσυ και ο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ μας θυμιζετε πολλα μεσα απο αυτες τις φωτογραφιες.ενα απο τα αγαπημενα μου καραβια με το οποιο εκανα αρκετα ταξιδια προς την ιταλια.Η φωτο απλα καταπληκτικη!!!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ARETOUSA στον πειραια του 1995 την ημερα των εγκαινιων


125 (87).jpg

----------


## diagoras

> F/B *Αρετουσα*...
> _Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ 
> 
> scan 042.jpg
> _χαρισμενη στους φιλους MILTIADIS και diagoras._


 ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΗ.Δεν ξερω τι να πρωτοσχολιασω στην φωτογραφια.Σε ευχαριστω πολυ tss apollon

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΑRETOUSA στην πατρα το 1996.Αφιερωμενη στον TSS APOLLON


net (307).jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Πανεμορφη!!! φωτο.

----------


## diagoras

Απιθανη φωτογραφια!!!!

----------


## leonidas

Συγνωμη αν ενοχλω αλλα να ρωτησω...το βαπορι που βρισκεται σημερα? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Συγνωμη αν ενοχλω αλλα να ρωτησω...το βαπορι που βρισκεται σημερα?


Eαν ψαξεις παραπανω θα το βρεις και....θα το δεις :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Aρετουσα*...στο λιμανι του Ηρακλειου. 
_Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας_ 

arethousa.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Απιθανη,ιστορικη.Το ομορφοτερο πλοιο των Μινωικων.Βαπορας.Ευχαριστουμε εξαιρετικα και τους δυο σας

----------


## MILTIADIS

πρεπει να ειναι την ημερα των εγκαινιων! :Razz: ευχαριστουμε πολυ..

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> πρεπει να ειναι την ημερα των εγκαινιων!ευχαριστουμε πολυ..


Σωστα ειναι απο την ημερα των εγκαινιων.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Φωτογραφία ντοκουμέντο φίλε TSS APOLLON!!Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ όπως και τον κύριο Κωνσταντίνο Παππα!*

----------


## artmios sintihakis

> F/B *Aρετουσα*...στο λιμανι του Ηρακλειου. 
> _Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας_ 
> 
> arethousa.jpg


 Αμάάάάνννν της μας έκανες απόψε T.S.S. APOLLON!!!!Τι ήταν αυτη η ατομική βόμβα????Απλα υπέροχη...δεμένο στην θέση που δένουν αυτη την εποχή τα ΚΡΗΤΗ της ΑΝΕΚ!!Σε χιλιοευχαριστούμε!!!!!Τότε είχε γίνει ο ΄πανικός,του πανικού...ώ πανικο στο Ηράκλειο,το πρώτο νεότευκτο των Μινωικών!!!Το απόλυτο καμάρι των Ηρακλειωτών!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Aρετουσα*...στο Ηρακλειο. 
_Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας_

aretusa.jpg

----------


## MILTIADIS

πω,πω,πω δεν πιστευω στα ματια μου!!!!:shock: :Surprised: τι ομορφια ειναι αυτη??ευγε και ευχαριστουμε TSS APOLLON!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ ομορφο βαπορι με απιθανο εσωτερικο γερη σουηδονορβηγικη κατασκευη αλλα στα μηχανικα σουπερ προβληματικο.Για τις φωτο δεν σχολιαζω αφου ειναι απο αυτα, που μονο ο TSS APOLLON ανακαλυπτει απο τα προ ιντερνετ χρονια

----------


## Tasos@@@

ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΕΣ φωτογραφιες απο τον φιλο TSS Apollon.Nα'σαι καλα φιλε μου για τις ομορφιες που μας χαριζεις!

----------


## vinman

Πανέμορφο πλοίο!
Σε ευχαριστούμε TSS APOLLON!!

----------


## marsant

Για το πρωην ΑΡΕΤΟΥΣΑ ειχε ενδιαφερθει περσυ Ελληνας πλοιοκτητης να το αποκτησει και να το φερει στο Αγαιο, ομως η δουλεια χαλασε απο μια αλλη εμπλεκομενη  εταιρια που εχει μεριδιο και αυτη στην εταιρια που εχει το Girolata μη δινοντας συγκαταθεση στην πωληση.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aποψη του κεντρικου σαλονιου του υπερπολυτελους αρετουσα.Το σαλονι αυτο ειναι στα δεξια του πλοιου εμπρος απο την ρεσεψιον.

film (197).jpg

----------


## MILTIADIS

Αυτα ειναι! :Smile: ευχαριστουμε BEN!αν μπορεις ανεβασε κι αλλες εσωτερικες φωτο του βαποριου.ειμαι σιγουρος οτι πολλοι θα θελουν να το δουν απο μεσα!!ενας απ αυτους ειναι σιγουρα ο φιλος μου ο art(e)mios sintihakis! :Very Happy:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Ωχχχχχχ....υπογλώσσιο κατευθείαν!!!!!Αρκεί κ μόνο που είδα μια φωτό απο το εσωτερικό κ εχώ καταλάβει πόσο υπέροχο θα είναι το υπόλοιπο.....λάθος εποχή γεννηθήκαμεεεε MILTIADIIIIIIII :Wink: .......ωστε να μην καταφέρουμε να τα ζήσουμε αυτα τα πλοία.Σε ευχαριστώ BEN που μου δίνεις  την ευκαιρεία να θαυμάσω κ τον εσωτερικό κόσμο αυτού του πλοίου!!!

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Ωχχχχχχ....υπογλώσσιο κατευθείαν!!!!!Αρκεί κ μόνο που είδα μια φωτό απο το εσωτερικό κ εχώ καταλάβει πόσο υπέροχο θα είναι το υπόλοιπο.....λάθος εποχή γεννηθήκαμεεεε MILTIADIIIIIIII.......ωστε να μην καταφέρουμε να τα ζήσουμε αυτα τα πλοία.Σε ευχαριστώ BEN που μου δίνεις την ευκαιρεία να θαυμάσω κ τον εσωτερικό κόσμο αυτού του πλοίου!!!


 οχι ρε εγω το εζησα!!!ειχα κανει και ενα πηγαινε-ελα μαζι του στην ανκονα το 97..αλλα μας εφυγε νωρις και δεν μπορουμε να το χαρουμε τωρα να λες!

----------


## nikosnasia

Στην Βενετία λίγο αργότερα, το 2001.
Pict20010908.jpg

----------


## mch

Εκπληκτικη!!!!!!!! :Surprised:

----------


## minoan

Είμαστε κάπου στα Χριστούγεννα του 1994 και το project Aretousa της Minoan Lines αρχίζει να παίρνει σάρκα και οστά. Μέχρι να έρθει είχαν τυπωθεί κάποια διαφημιστικά φυλάδια που μας καλωσόριζαν "on board" ...

AretousaProject1995.jpg

----------


## minoan

Το υπέροχο φουγάρο της Αρετούσας στο πρώτο του δρομολόγιο για Ανκώνα (08/07/1995) με φόντο την αδριατική...

AretousaFunnel.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ για τις σπάνιες αναρτήσεις! 
Πρέπει να ομολογήσω, ότι φαίνεται πιο δυναμική στο πρώτο σχέδιο  :Wink:

----------


## minoan

> Πρέπει να ομολογήσω, ότι φαίνεται πιο δυναμική στο πρώτο σχέδιο


Κι εγώ θα συμφωνήσω σε αυτό... Και πιο δυναμικη και πιο αεροδυναμική με τα υψωμένα φτερά στο φουγάρο που δεν έγιναν πραγματικότητα...

----------


## Ergis

γεια σας και απο αυτο το θεμα.
εψξα στο συστημα για τοπλοιο (τρεχουσα θεση ταχυτητα κτλ) και μου εκανε μεγαλη εντυπωση η ταχυτητα του.
κατα μεσο ορο 16 μιλια...αυτο επι ΜΙΝΟΑΝ δεν ηταν highspeed?
και αν ναι ποση ηταν η μεγιστη ταχυτητα του;

----------


## Ergis

> 23  και  κάτι  κάτω  από  τους  αναμενόμενους  25.


πηρα την απαντηση στην σελιδα 1 :Wink: 
γιατι ομως τοσο χαμηλη.εχει να κανει με την ηλικια του πλοιου μηπως;

----------


## minoan

> γεια σας και απο αυτο το θεμα.
> εψξα στο συστημα για τοπλοιο (τρεχουσα θεση ταχυτητα κτλ) και μου εκανε μεγαλη εντυπωση η ταχυτητα του.
> κατα μεσο ορο 16 μιλια...αυτο επι ΜΙΝΟΑΝ δεν ηταν highspeed?
> και αν ναι ποση ηταν η μεγιστη ταχυτητα του;


Όταν ήρθε ήταν 23+ ... Όταν όμως έφυγε από τις Μινωικές, άλλαξαν μηχανές (είχε και μια πυρκαγιά στο μηχανοστάσιο λίγο πριν την αποχώρησή του) και η νέα του εταιρεία δεν είχε ιδιαίτερες απαιτήσεις, έτσι έβαλε κάτι πιο οικονομικό προφανώς.
Επίσης μιας και ήταν η πρώτη προσπάθεια από τα ναυπηγεία FOSEN ίσως κάτι να μην πήγε όπως έπρεπε το οποίο άλλαξε στα ΙΚΑΡΟΣ/ΠΑΣΙΦΑΗ

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_F/B Αρετουσα...στο λιμανι της Κερκυρας_ 

_Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας_ 
_Αρετουσα.jpg_

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Εξαιρετική φωτογραφία φίλε T.S.S. APOLLON από ένα πανέμορφο πλοίο.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ F/B  Αρετουσα...στο λιμανι της Κερκυρας_
_ Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας  _ 
_ Αρετουσα_2.jpg_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ F/B Αρετουσα...στην Κερκυρα το 2000_ 
_ Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας_
_ Αρετουσα_1.jpg_

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε T.S.S. APOLLON όπου εμπλουτίζεις το θέμα με εξαιρετικές φωτογραφίες απο ένα πλοίο που δεν το έχουμε και σε πολλές.Η ΑΡΕΤΟΥΣΑ όπως πάντα πανέμορφη.

----------


## BULKERMAN

Η Αρετούσα αυτή τη στιγμή βόρεια της ¶νδρου με προορισμό την Τούζλα της Τουρκίας!!!!

Καλά κανείς δεν το πήρε χαμπάρι???Πως κ έτσι?Γνωρίζει κάποιος? Από ότι ξέρω στην Τούζλα έχει ναυπηγεία.

----------


## Leo

Συνεπώς απάντησες!!! Το πιθανότερο πάει δεξαμενισμό με οικονομικές τιμές (υποθέτω).

----------


## Κωστάκης

Πάει για δεξαμενισμό στην Τουρκία λόγω των συνεχών απεργιών στην Γαλλία (νομίζω).

----------


## minoan

10 χαρακτηρες

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Αυτό ακριβώς συμβαίνει...
> 
> Αλλά από την Γαλλία μέχρι την Τουρκία τόσα ναυπηγεία για δεξαμενισμό υπάρχουν εκεί έπρεπε να πάει;



Χάθηκε να πάει στη Σύρο??? :Very Happy:  Αλλά το θέμα με τα ναυπηγεία είναι μια πονεμένη ιστορία για τη Ελλάδα...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αυτο πια 16 ετων ειναι 20 μιλακια τα εχει ωραιο ειναι μεσα εξω για χιο μυτιληνη ειναι ταμαμ.Τωρα θα ειναι και φτηνο

----------


## Giovanaut

Το ομορφότερο για μένα πλοίο, από τα πλοία του σύγχρονου στόλου των Μινωϊκων Γραμμών και με το ομορφότερο όνομα...!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ARETOUSA σε μια αεροφωτογραφια του φωτογραφου και εκπληκτικου συγγραφεα  Γιωργου Κουρουπη


aretousa.jpg

Ωραιο πλοιο γενικα με απιστευτο εσωτερικο,κατα γενικη ομολογια,αλλα κατωτερο στα αλλα απο τα δυο κοκκινα

----------


## Giovanaut

> ARETOUSA σε μια αεροφωτογραφια του φωτογραφου και εκπληκτικου συγγραφεα  Γιωργου Κουρουπη
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ωραιο πλοιο γενικα με απιστευτο εσωτερικο,κατα γενικη ομολογια,αλλα κατωτερο στα αλλα απο τα δυο κοκκινα


Απίθανη φωτο...!!!
Τι να λέμε τωρα..???

Χίλια ευχαριστούμε...!!!

----------


## minoan

10 χαρακτηρες

----------


## minoan

10 χαρακτηρες

----------


## CORFU

> ARETOUSA σε μια αεροφωτογραφια του φωτογραφου και εκπληκτικου συγγραφεα Γιωργου Κουρουπη
> 
> 
> aretousa.jpg
> 
> Ωραιο πλοιο γενικα με απιστευτο εσωτερικο,κατα γενικη ομολογια,αλλα κατωτερο στα αλλα απο τα δυο κοκκινα


 φοβερη φωτο ΤΕΛΕΙΑ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΚΗ

----------


## Rocinante

ΠΑΡΤΟ ΑΛΛΙΩΣ ΘΑ ΒΡΕΙΣ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Agrino

Εδώ μπορεί να δει κάποιος ένα φωτογραφικό άλμπουμ από τον δεξαμενισμό του πλοίου στην Νάπολη φέτος τον Μάρτιο, από το προφίλ της εταιρείας του στο Flickr. Και μια ευκαιρία να δει κάποιος τις εργασίες που περιλαμβάνει η ακινησία και συντήρηση ενός πλοίου, αλλά και η ευκαιρία να θαυμάσει τα απόκρυφα της πρώην Αρετούσας..

----------


## Express Pigasos

μαγκες...εδω ποια εταιρεια θα ανεβαζε στο προφιλ της (που δεν θυμαμαι να εχουν) η στη σελιδα της στο fb φωτογραφιες απο το δεξαμενισμο...Ωραιο πλοιο...και πιστευω τωρα θα ηταν ταμαμ για πολλες γραμμες..ισως το χω πει και παλιοτερα..

----------


## Ilias 92

Ωραία ανακάλυψη Agrino, ακομπλεξάριστοι βλέπεται οι ξένοι, εμείς μια προπέλα να βγάλειςσε βαπόρι 40 χρονών και κινδυνεύεις και με μήνυση αν έχει κέφια η εταιρεία. 
Σκουριά το άτιμο εεε, το περιποιηθήκανε όμως, βαρβάτη επισκευή.
Πιο πίσω έχει και από το εσωτερικό του, όπου το κρατάνε καλά οι Γάλοι και χωρίς πολλές αλλαγές μάλλον (ας μας πουν όσοι το γνώρισαν).

----------


## Agrino

Και γω τα ίδια ακριβώς σκέφτηκα φίλοι, μάγκες και ακομπλεξάριστοι, εκεί το κατέχουν το marketing. Παρότι η συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία είχε για πολλά χρόνια ίσως τα πιο αντιαισθητικά σινιάλα της Μεσογείου. Μπράβο τους. Αλλά συμφωνώ και η Αρετούσα κούκλα, την βλέπεις δίπλα στα νεότευκτα μπαούλα και χαίρεσαι αρμονία ναυπηγικών γραμμών και ανοιχτών ντεκ..

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΑΡΕΤΟΥΣΑ την νυχτα των εγκαινειων του το 1995

125 (84).jpg

----------


## Agrino

Ευχαριστούμε Ben Bruce για την ιστορική φωτογραφία του πλοίου με ένα από τα πιο όμορφα ονόματα που πέρασαν από τις θάλασσές μας. Εκείνη η βραδιά στο πλοίο πρέπει να ήταν μαγεία, ειδικά αν συνυπολογίσει κανείς και την πανσέληνο στο βάθος..

----------


## Ilias 92

Αλλες εποχές!!

----------


## ithakos

> ΑΡΕΤΟΥΣΑ την νυχτα των εγκαινειων του το 1995
> 
> 125 (84).jpg


Σημαδιακή μέρα για την πορεία της ελληνικής ακτοπλοίας...ήταν η αρχή της ανάπτυξης ή η αρχή της καταστροφής ?

----------


## proussos

ARET0001.jpg

*ΑΡΕΤΟΥΣΑ στην Πάτρα...*

----------


## BOBKING

> ΑΡΕΤΟΥΣΑ την νυχτα των εγκαινειων του το 1995
> 
> 125 (84).jpg


Έτσι ήταν εκείνη την βραδιά ήμουν καλεσμένος στα εγκαίνια όπως και άλλα σημαντικά γνωστά πρόσωπα μέσα το πλοίο έμοιαζε σαν το καλύτερο κρουαζιερόπλοιο του κόσμου τεράστια η πολυτέλεια του γεμάτοι οι μπουφέδες πραγματικά τεράστιο πλοίο οι περαστικοί που πέρναγαν νόμιζαν ότι ήταν διαστημόπλοιο φυσικό ήταν επειδή δεν είχαν ξαναδεί τόσο μεγάλο πλοίο στην ζωή τους κρίμα που έφυγε αλλά τι να έκαναν και οι Μινωικές το πλοίο είχε τεράστια μηχανολογικά προβλήματα που ανάγκασαν τις Μινωικές να το πουλήσουν κάθε φορά που πήγαινε στην Βενετία και ξεφόρτωνε το πλήρωμα προσπαθούσε να κρατήσει τις μηχανές σε ένα επίπεδο ώστε το πλοίο να βγάλει το ταξίδι και να φτάσει σώο στην Πάτρα θυμάμαι επίσης ένα γεγονός το 2001 ήταν στην Πάτρα το Αρετούσα και το Κίνγκ Μινώς ήταν δεμένα δίπλα το ένα στο άλλο ο Βασιλιάς Μίνωας θα αναχωρούσε για Μπρίντιζι και το Αρετούσα για Βενετία και ξαφνικά γίνετε ένα μπάχαλο οι επιβάτες που είχαν κλίσει εισιτήρια με το Αρετούσα για Βενετία μπλέχτηκαν με τους επιβάτες του Κίνγκ Μινώς επειδή η Μινωική δεν διαφήμισε το Κίνγκ Μινώς για Μπρίντιζι αλλά στην θέση του έβαλε το Αρετούσα με το όνομα του και το τελικό αποτέλεσμα ήταν να μπλεχτούν και στο τέλος να χωριστούν κανονικά και να λυθεί το πρόβλημα και με το δίκιο τους οι επιβάτες του Μπρίντιζι θύμωσαν με τις Μινωικές γιατί εκείνοι ήθελαν να ταξιδέψουν με ένα πολυτελέστατο μεγάλο νέο γρήγορο 23 κόμπων πλοίο και τελικά ταξίδεψαν με ένα παλιό μικρού μεγέθους για τα τότε αλλά και για τα δεδομένα της Αδριατικής αργό 18 κόμπων πλοίο 
Για να δούμε ένα φυλλάδιο του 1995 της Μινωικής με το Αρετούσα να ποζάρει σε μια καλλιτεχνική εικόνα με τα λεγόμενα φτερά που ποτέ δεν μπήκαν δείχνοντας επίσης μερικούς από τους εσωτερικούς χώρους το όμορφου αυτού πλοίου
PhotoScan 5.jpg*
*

----------


## Επτάνησος_1989

Διάβασα ότι ο κ.Γκριμάλντι έκανε ναυλωσύμφωνο και επρόκειτο να ταξιδέψει στην Αδριατική προς αντικατάσταση για λίγο,ώστε να πάνε τα δύο Cruise για επισκευές.

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

Αν το έβαζε Χανιά ώστε να στείλει το Μύκονος Αδριατική προκειμένου να πάει κάποιο από τα "κόκκινα" Cruise στη Βαρκελώνη θα ήταν ίσως η πιο λογική κίνηση... Ούτε θα έκανε άνω-κάτω την Κρήτη ούτε θα είχαμε υποβάθμιση ποιότητας στην Αδριατική και η Βαρκελώνη θα έμενε ανεπηρέαστη....

----------


## ancd

> Διάβασα ότι ο κ.Γκριμάλντι έκανε ναυλωσύμφωνο και επρόκειτο να ταξιδέψει στην Αδριατική προς αντικατάσταση για λίγο,ώστε να πάνε τα δύο Cruise για επισκευές.


Δεν νομίζω ολόκληρος όμιλος με τόσα πλοία, να ναυλωνει πλοίο μικρό και αργό, για να κάνει επισκευές στα πλοία του. Και ειδικά χειμώνα!




> Αν το έβαζε Χανιά ώστε να στείλει το Μύκονος Αδριατική προκειμένου να πάει κάποιο από τα "κόκκινα" Cruise στη Βαρκελώνη θα ήταν ίσως η πιο λογική κίνηση... Ούτε θα έκανε άνω-κάτω την Κρήτη ούτε θα είχαμε υποβάθμιση ποιότητας στην Αδριατική και η Βαρκελώνη θα έμενε ανεπηρέαστη....


V.C. Μην μπερδεύεσαι. Το Μ.Π. έχει πάει να αντικαταστήσει τα C.O. και C.E. που θα πάνε με την σειρα τους, να τοποθετήσουν τις πλυντριδες καυσεριων.

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

> ...επρόκειτο να ταξιδέψει στην Αδριατική, ώστε να πάνε τα δύο Cruise για επισκευές.





> Το Μ.Π. έχει πάει να αντικαταστήσει τα C.O. και C.E. που θα πάνε να τοποθετήσουν τις πλυντριδες καυσεριων.


Προφανώς από τη στιγμή που πήγε το Μύκονος στη θέση τους και τα Κρητικά δρομολόγια αναδιαμορφώθηκαν, τα δρομολόγια των πέντε "κόκκινων" έκλεισαν. Μάλλον για σκαντζάρει τα μπλε (Αδριατικής και Μεσογείου) το πάιρνει....  




> Δεν νομίζω ολόκληρος όμιλος με τόσα πλοία, να  ναυλωνει πλοίο μικρό και αργό, για να κάνει επισκευές στα πλοία του. Και  ειδικά χειμώνα!


...από τα οποία μπλε, ίσως μόνο κόντρα στο C. Olbia υστερεί (τα υπόλοιπα αν θυμάμαι καλά έχουν scrubbers)... Δε νομίζω να ναι "χειρότερο" από τα Visentiniα και τα Euroferries.....

Fun Fact: Την Ελυροποίηση που του έκαναν οι Γάλλοι με το κλείσιμο των ανοιγμάτων πόσοι άραγε την πήραμε χαμπάρι; 

Foto: Walter Maifarth - Shipspotting.com

----------


## npapad

Το ΑΡΕΤΟΥΣΑ στην πρώτη του επίσκεψη στο Ηράκλειο στις 24-6-1995.
F1000036 (24-6-1995).jpg

----------

